# love



## mbarbuzzi

How do you say "for love" in Hungarian?
As in, you make sacrifices for love

I'd really appriciate any help with this!


----------



## Zsanna

Hello mbarbuzzi and welcome to the forum!

If I interpret your example right, _for love_ could be something like "out of love" (i.e. love being the reason why...) as opposed to something like "in order to..." (i.e. love being the aim of the "exercise"). 

In that case an easy translation could be: _szerelemből (= out of)._ 

However, I would be tempted to translate your example as: az ember áldozatot hoz a _szerelemért _because I can't see an easy way out otherwise (only a compound sentence). 

You could say _szerelemből tette (= _he did [it] for love) but you couldn't use the same suffix with _to make sacrifices._


----------



## Ateesh6800

Yep, could you please give more context? Like, do you want to write it on a gift card or something? 

"You make sacrifices for love." could be translated into Hungarian depending on whether "you" is the person you talk to ["Áldozatokat hozol a szerelemért."] or a general subject like "One makes sacrifices for love" ["Az ember áldozatokat hoz a szerelemért."].

Feel free to clarify. 

*A.*


----------



## mbarbuzzi

Thank you so much for your amazing answers and warm welcome! 

I'm trying to say that one does something for love, like making a sacrifice for love. 
The you is general, not aimed at a specific person. 

This is actually what i want to get as a tattoo for my mother/grandmother because everything they do is for love. I'd ask my grandmother (she's hungarian and speaks it fluently) but she lives in a nursing home and I can't visit her.

Thanks again, you guys are helping me out so much!


----------



## Zsanna

We are happy to help.

Your precision changes things quite a bit...

We translate love in two different ways and what I gave above is the sort you use for a girl/boyfriend or husband/wife (_szerelem_) but _not_ to a (grand)mother, (grand)father (_szeretet_).

Also, the fact that it's going to be a tattoo, excludes the long (though now corrected) version (of the above): az ember áldozatot hoz a szeretetért.
It _could_ be interpreted as a reproach (...d_on't forget that love is not simply just receiving...!_) which is obviously not your aim.

I'm afraid, this whole sentence would have to be paraphrased in Hungarian to fit all these criteria (of which we may not know some).
I think, maybe the "easiest" would be just: szeretteimnek (= to /all/ my beloved) because it is short enough and obviously refers to all you like. 
Also, as it is in Hungarian, it speaks to all those around you, who understand Hungarian, so for me it becomes clear who you mean. 

But we'll see if others have a better idea...


----------



## mbarbuzzi

Thanks so much Zsanna!! 
Thats perfect, I knew I wouldn't find an exact translation but what you came up with has a much better sound to it. I'm very excited now since I now know that the hungarian will be correct and accurate!


----------

